# Heidi Klum - Is all smiles after arriving in a Leather Outfit for the first Day of filming "America's Got Talent" (Los Angeles, 03.10.2019) 34x MQ/HQ



## Mike150486 (5 Okt. 2019)

​


----------



## Bowes (5 Okt. 2019)

*Klasse!!!
Schöne Bilder von der Heidi.*


----------



## wlody (5 Okt. 2019)

Danke für die schöne Heidi! Die Stiefel sind ja mal richtig geil!! :thx::thx:


----------



## aceton (6 Okt. 2019)

Super mit den Stiefel,Sehr Lecker.


----------



## Ludger77 (6 Okt. 2019)

wlody schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Heidi! Die Stiefel sind ja mal richtig geil!! :thx::thx:



Stimmt! Sie sieht richtig Hammer darin aus!:thx::thumbup:


----------



## gunnar86 (10 Okt. 2019)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## martin19 (10 Okt. 2019)

Monsterstiefel!!! das sind mal geile Overknees!


----------



## observer (17 Okt. 2019)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Heidi!


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2020)

total heiss


----------



## solarmaster1 (16 Nov. 2020)

gggggggggggeile Stiefel hat was. Danke ciao solarmaster1


----------

